
Does India have a fun community website like Reddit and 9gag? - SachinSK
Does India have a community website like reddit and 9gag where I can see funny Indian pics?
======
Sudhi10
Yes India does, Check www.dozoff.com - go fun!

dozoff is an Indian community that bestows a platform to all those who look
forward to sharing their comic and amusing content with the world. Dozoff is a
unique stage to showcase the world funny images, gif, meme or other content
and make the people taste the best medicine, Laughter.

The community is opened to everyone who thinks that their images or memes
could roll tears from eyes due to laughter. At dozoff, one could share the
funny content in Hindi, English, Kannada, Tamil or Telugu language.

Also you can create your own memes on dozoff : www.memebaba.com :The best
Indian meme generator (part of dozoff.com)

Have fun :)

